# Eee pc 2G surf Intel Celeron M[SOLVE]

## vastchen

I buy a old eee pc   2G Intel Celeron M ULV 800MHz (is this cpu?) 

i got a problem choice 

Processor type and features

    Processor family

```

 ( ) 386

        ( ) 486

        ( ) 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX

        ( ) Pentium-Classic

        ( ) Pentium-MMX

        ( ) Pentium-Pro

        ( ) Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine)

        ( ) Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon

        ( ) Pentium M

        ( ) Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/Xeon

        ( ) K6/K6-II/K6-III

        ( ) Athlon/Duron/K7

        ( ) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8

        ( ) Crusoe

        ( ) Efficeon

        ( ) Winchip-C6

        ( ) Winchip-2

        ( ) Winchip-2A/Winchip-3

        ( ) GeodeGX1

        ( ) Geode GX/LX

        ( ) CyrixIII/VIA-C3

        ( ) VIA C3-2 (Nehemiah)

        ( ) Generic x86 support

```

( ) Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon

( ) Pentium M

i saw wikipaper say   Celeron M same as  Pentium M 

but   Pentium M  no Celeron so Which option should I choose?

----------

## PrSo

IIRC this is SL7DB "Banias" so Pentium M option would be right for this CPU.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron#Banias-512

----------

## Ant P.

1st gen eeepc is a Pentium M, it also lacks PAE so you need to make sure that's disabled for it to boot.

----------

## mike155

Please look here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Eee_PC

1) Which Eee PC do you have? 

2) Please tell us the exact CPU model name. If possible, post the output of

```
lscpu
```

----------

## vastchen

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please look here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Eee_PC
> 
> 1) Which Eee PC do you have? 
> 
> 2) Please tell us the exact CPU model name. If possible, post the output of
> ...

 

ok tonight i will post lscpu the eeepc maybe is Eeepc 700 2G mean 2g ssd 512 ram 

Asus Eee PC 2G Surf Specs:

```

    800 MHz Intel Celeron ULV processor

    512 MB DDR2 RAM (Soldered to motherboard)

    2 GB Solid State Disk (Soldered to motherboard)

    7" 800×480 LCD monitor

    10/100 Ethernet

    802.11b/g wireless

    VGA port

    SD Card Slot (supporting SDHC)

    4400 mAh Battery (4 cell)

```

Fromhttp://www.tabletpcreview.com/tabletreview/asus-eee-pc-2g-surf-user-review/

----------

## vastchen

 *PrSo wrote:*   

> IIRC this is SL7DB "Banias" so Pentium M option would be right for this CPU.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron#Banias-512

 

i also think it is Pentium M i will try it  :Wink: 

----------

## vastchen

 *vastchen wrote:*   

>  *mike155 wrote:*   Please look here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Eee_PC
> 
> 1) Which Eee PC do you have? 
> 
> 2) Please tell us the exact CPU model name. If possible, post the output of
> ...

 

```

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                1

On-line CPU(s) list:   0

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    1

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 13

Model name:            Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor          800MHz

Stepping:              8

CPU MHz:               571.344

BogoMIPS:              1142.68

Flags:                 fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx bts

```

----------

## mike155

PrSo and Ant P. are right - Pentium M seems to be the right option. You can disable SMP and frequency scaling. The processor seems to have PAE, so you should enable it in the kernel config,

----------

## johngalt

related question that might help OP:

On my Dell Inspiron 3521, which has a Celeron 1007U (which I found to be listed under Sandy Bridge) I opted to emerge gentoo-sources with USE='experimental', which allowed for greater flexibility in the kernel processor choice under 

```
Processor type and features ---> Processor family
```

 which I set to 

```
Native optimizations autodetected by GCC
```

 along with 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

 in /etc/portage/make.conf.

Going that route, from my understanding, allows for direct optimization, plus no need to worry about 'feature' that might be enabled in non-Celeron processors in the same family, right?

If so, would that be a better route to go, or would it simply be a different (not necessarily any better) route to go versus making sure that 

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86=
```

 is set up correctly for the Celeron CPU in /etc/portage/make.conf?

Or, is this not good practice?

----------

## vastchen

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> PrSo and Ant P. are right - Pentium M seems to be the right option. You can disable SMP and frequency scaling. The processor seems to have PAE, so you should enable it in the kernel config,

 

OK thanks

----------

## vastchen

 *johngalt wrote:*   

> related question that might help OP:
> 
> On my Dell Inspiron 3521, which has a Celeron 1007U (which I found to be listed under Sandy Bridge) I opted to emerge gentoo-sources with USE='experimental', which allowed for greater flexibility in the kernel processor choice under 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

in make.config file i use this 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

i use a virtualbox to build thse systemd than use nfs to install binpackage .  Celeron m 800MHz to slow.... 

```
gcc -v -E -x c -march=native -mtune=native - < /dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1 | perl -pe 's/ -mno-\S+//g; s/^.* - //g;'
```

  is pentium-m

----------

## Ant P.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> PrSo and Ant P. are right - Pentium M seems to be the right option. You can disable SMP and frequency scaling. The processor seems to have PAE, so you should enable it in the kernel config,

 

Hmm, my eee701 wouldn't boot until I removed PAE support from my kernel, but maybe the 700 is different.

----------

